# Future EMT with *LOTS* of questions



## KTess11 (Oct 19, 2014)

1) I'm a Junior in HS and next year we have a trade school program at my school that teaches the EMT course. How would I go about doing that? What was your personal experience with starting out? How did you train? Do ride a longs help on resumes or getting into the class?

2) I'm a 16 year old female (i'll be 17 in 2 months), 5'7 1/2" and 152 ish pounds. Should I lose weight? or just tone up? I want to be able to carry equipment with at least a little bit of ease once I start training to be an EMT. Where should I focus my exercises? What kind of exercises should I do to strengthen up?

3) Having a sense of humor on the job? PLEASE clarify! I keep hearing this and would like to know what it means! Like not taking to emotionally?

4) Also out of MANY people I have told, I only have about 5 that think that I can do this. I am a girly girl and to certain people I CAN be shy. It just depends on if I have anything to say to these people. But if I am in a job environment, and I have someone's life in my hands, I'm going to make sure to communicate with them and make sure I get done what needs to get done! I care about helping people and this motivates me to want to help them (anyone else experience this?) 

5) As with being a girly girl, I figure yea so what? From what I have seen blood and gross things don't bother me unless they are my own. I could care less about seeing other peoples. I didn't realize until recently that it doesn't gross me out, so I have been educating myself (even though I know I have a year left until I can take the class I figure to get started early won't hurt right?) with watching different real life paramedic series (this one episode, this guys nose was hanging off!) and watching heart transplants on YouTube(even though that's not what i'll be doing lol) Just wondering what you all though of me and this course of training. This is probably the most excited I have been about a career and most likely plan on sticking with it.

6) I live in Tucson, Arizona and don't plan on getting a job at a fire station. Where would the best jobs be for me once I start looking?

Thanks for reading and hopefully I can get some answers and opinions to my MANY questions


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

1) ride alongs may help on resumes and may help you get hired with companies. 

2) really you only need to do basic core workouts. A lot of the lifting is about proper body mechanics. So learn how to lift and carry things safely. 

3) we can see some really bad things so one of the mechanisms that a lot of EMS people use is humor and sometimes dark humor. 

4) not all of our patients are actually going to need their life saved. A lot of what we do is just acting like a taxi cab where people can lay down. So talking to patients is a normal everyday thing. 

5) Being a girly girl may cause issues. In EMS providers are known to get dirty while providing patient care, I've lost count on how many times I've been covered in mud, dust, and dirt. Also some areas limit nails, makeup, hair styles, jewelry, and perfumes (limit as in not allow). 

During major incidents things get pretty bad. For hurricane sandy my strike team didn't get any kind of shower for several days.


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 5) Being a girly girl may cause issues. In EMS providers are known to get dirty while providing patient care, I've lost count on how many times I've been covered in mud, dust, and dirt. Also some areas limit nails, makeup, hair styles, jewelry, and perfumes (limit as in not allow).
> 
> During major incidents things get pretty bad. For hurricane sandy my strike team didn't get any kind of shower for several days.



I should have clarified I like pink and things like dressing up for events, but when I do start working I'll make sure to wear minimum makeup (probably just gonna sweat it off anyways lol) nothing more than a pair of stud earring and wear my hair in a ponytail, nails I don't even have to worry about because I keep them cut short because they are so thin when they are long they just break hahaha:} I'm not sure mud and dirt will bother me I have two brothers, I totally get what you mean though and since my hair will be back I won't have to worry about it, I guess I view girly girl as two types, the kind that talk like they want attention and wear high heels and mini skirts 24/7 and the kind that like pink and dressing up when it calls for it (barely haha) I view my self as the latter:}
Thanks for the feedback you really cleared some things up!!!


----------



## Rotor Talker (Oct 19, 2014)

Good on you, Kennedy!

Exercise and above all protect your back.  Proper lifting techniques are essential in this job.  As has been said, it can get pretty dark in the EMS world.  Sounds like you have you're course laid in pretty well, this forum is a good place, a good resource when you have concerns or questions.

Best of Luck

Bob


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 19, 2014)

1- make sure you are CPR certified before EMT class if its required.  Ride alongs are great way to see the job, and network with the local agency.

2- work your core: abs and back.  Good lifting mechanics are important for your young back no matter what line of work you choose.

3- many of us use dark humor as a coping mechanism.  I don't understand the psycology of it but its something you have to be comfortable with even if you choose not to participate in the jokes. Also, ems workers tend to like dirty jokes.  if you are easily offended many departments will be difficult to work in.

4- as long as you can "turn it on" for the patient then no problem.  I am also pretty shy and quiet but I manage by having strategies to chit chat until the drop off.  But you also have to be comfortable asking complete strangers pretty intimate things too.

5- I've worked with plenty of girls who wear makeup. As long as you can lift your end of the gurney I don't care.


----------



## Rin (Oct 19, 2014)

1 - You generally don't need to do anything special to get into an EMT course other than have a clean record 40s having a drivers license.  Beginning your physical training now is highly recommended.  Building strength and taking care of your body are career-long necessities in this field.

2 - Since your weight is not excessive, I would focus on building strength and improving cardio stamina.  Definitely strengthen you core for your own safety. If you're anything like me, lower body strength is probably not an issue, but upper body strength is.  Work on your bicep strength, and spend a few minutes a day on hand strength as well.  Everyone will tell you to lift from your legs, but once you're standing up straight, if you still need the patient higher your arms are going to have to do more than just hang straight down.

3 - Sense of humor about bad situations can take a while to develop.  Try not to judge your fellow coworkers to harshly when you hear their jokes in the meantime.

4 - Quite a few of us here started out shy.  As long a you can push past it to ask the questions that need to be asked and say what needs to be said, you'll be fine.  Over time, you'll even find your shyness has decreased from being forced to talk to people.

5 - Don't worry so much about being a girly-girl.  You don't have to turn yourself into a man to do this job.  Liking fancy makeup, dresses, and jewelry have no bearing on whether you perform well at work (unless you wear them to work!).  Squeamishness (which is unrelated to girliness) would be a problem, but thankfully it's one you don't have.  Just be aware that when you're working as an equal with a bunch of guys, old-fashioned manners (such as holding open doors, carrying heavy things, and giving up their seat etc for a female) are generally put on hold.  This WILL lead to awkward pauses in doorways lol

6 - I don't know the job climate in Arizona, but EMT's can generally also work for private ambulance companies (no firefighting involved) or possibly as ER techs.


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rotor Talker said:


> Good on you, Kennedy!
> 
> Exercise and above all protect your back.  Proper lifting techniques are essential in this job.  As has been said, it can get pretty dark in the EMS world.  Sounds like you have you're course laid in pretty well, this forum is a good place, a good resource when you have concerns or questions.
> 
> ...


Thats what I keep hearing! And thank you, I really am determined
Thanks


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 19, 2014)

beano said:


> 5- I've worked with plenty of girls who wear makeup. As long as you can lift your end of the gurney I don't care.



I love your response to #5! Thanks for helping


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 19, 2014)

Rin said:


> 1 - You generally don't need to do anything special to get into an EMT course other than have a clean record 40s having a drivers license.  Beginning your physical training now is highly recommended.  Building strength and taking care of your body are career-long necessities in this field.
> 
> 2 - Since your weight is not excessive, I would focus on building strength and improving cardio stamina.  Definitely strengthen you core for your own safety. If you're anything like me, lower body strength is probably not an issue, but upper body strength is.  Work on your bicep strength, and spend a few minutes a day on hand strength as well.  Everyone will tell you to lift from your legs, but once you're standing up straight, if you still need the patient higher your arms are going to have to do more than just hang straight down.
> 
> ...



This helped soooo much THANKYOU


----------



## planetmike (Oct 20, 2014)

Definitely get your CPR for Rescuers certification, which is different from just CPR. CPR for Rescuers includes CPR, AED, choking, for both adults and pediatrics. 

Are there any volunteer rescue companies in your area? In my county, volunteering for rescue is separate from volunteering with fire. As one of my captains says “I run out of burning buildings.” Some agencies may have support for junior members, which is usually aimed at high schoolers wanting to get into EMS.. Good luck.


----------



## vcuemt (Oct 20, 2014)

Go to college.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kennedy Gessner said:


> 6) I live in Tucson, Arizona and don't plan on getting a job at a fire station. Where would the best jobs be for me once I start looking?



The following link should help you in regards to what ambulance providers are not only in your state but in your local area.

http://www.azdhs.gov/bems/documents/ambulance/ground/con-provider-list.pdf

Hope this helps and best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm actually relocating to Tucson here pretty quickly. All of the Carondelet hospitals are on a big push to integrate paramedics into their emergency depts, and from my understanding the same with more EMTs as techs. So there's that. They're supposed to be really good to work for, the pay is above average for the paramedic level, not sure of the tech level. 
As far as ambulance companies, I know Southwest operates there. I believe also Rural Metro. Both are pretty common companies to start at as EMTs. Southwest occasionally does large interview panels where applicants walk in and get an on the spot interview, I've seen them hiring for as many as 35 EMTs at one event, granted this was in Phoenix, but from what I know it's commonplace for Southwest to do so (they have a nickname as a revolving door for EMTs). There wasn't a whole lot of people there either. That would be something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Gurby (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll second the recommendation to go to college. 

Since you're excited about EMS, here's an idea:  become an EMT, work for a little bit and see if you like healthcare/medicine.  Then go become a paramedic at a college-based program where you can get an associates degree.  From there you can consider transferring to a 4-year school to get a bachelor degree while working 24 or 48 hours per week.  Then you're in a good position to go to med school, PA school, stick with EMS, or go into another field entirely, whatever you want to do.


As far as your questions go, I will just say that in my experience there are very few small girls who stick around in EMS.  Fact is that it can be a pretty physically demanding job, and you won't always have a bunch of firefighters helping you out (though you being a girl, you might have better luck with that than I do).  Don't worry about carrying equipment - worry about carrying a 250lb patient up 5 flights of stairs.

I don't mean to scare you (well, okay, I mean to scare you a little!).  I know girls who can lift better than I can, but I think it's just that much more important for women to work on strength-building.  Whereas a lot of guys can sort of get by for the most part with poor form and minimal exercise simply by virtue of being male and 6'2 200 pounds, you won't have that luxury.  Start doing deadlifts and squats asap!  It might not be a bad idea to look into getting a personal trainer for a while.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 20, 2014)

Everything  everyone  has said and I think the fact that you know what you want to do already is great! I'm really  feminine,  but I'm not sensitive  or uncomfortable  with masculinity  of it all. I'm sure you'll  be fine. I did a few ride alongs before I finished  school. It was fun and it did help, but doing that after is really  good. Go to fire stations and let them know that  you are  a new EMT (when that time comes ) and some of them will let you help on calls. It's a  good  way to get experience  without the pressure. If you're  uncomfortable  or unsure  in a situation,  you can just back  off.


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 21, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Everything  everyone  has said and I think the fact that you know what you want to do already is great! I'm really  feminine,  but I'm not sensitive  or uncomfortable  with masculinity  of it all. I'm sure you'll  be fine. I did a few ride alongs before I finished  school. It was fun and it did help, but doing that after is really  good. Go to fire stations and let them know that  you are  a new EMT (when that time comes ) and some of them will let you help on calls. It's a  good  way to get experience  without the pressure. If you're  uncomfortable  or unsure  in a situation,  you can just back  off.



Thanks! I appreciate it  i'm definitely going to have to remember these


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 21, 2014)

9D4 said:


> As far as ambulance companies, I know Southwest operates there. I believe also Rural Metro. Both are pretty common companies to start at as EMTs. Southwest occasionally does large interview panels where applicants walk in and get an on the spot interview, I've seen them hiring for as many as 35 EMTs at one event, granted this was in Phoenix, but from what I know it's commonplace for Southwest to do so (they have a nickname as a revolving door for EMTs). There wasn't a whole lot of people there either. That would be something to keep an eye on.


 I have been looking at Rural Metro as a future job, and that's good to know about Southwest to, thanks


----------



## KTess11 (Oct 21, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Everything  everyone  has said and I think the fact that you know what you want to do already is great! I'm really  feminine,  but I'm not sensitive  or uncomfortable  with masculinity  of it all. I'm sure you'll  be fine. I did a few ride alongs before I finished  school. It was fun and it did help, but doing that after is really  good. Go to fire stations and let them know that  you are  a new EMT (when that time comes ) and some of them will let you help on calls. It's a  good  way to get experience  without the pressure. If you're  uncomfortable  or unsure  in a situation,  you can just back  off.


You are literally spot on! I'm excited about the idea of riding along in the ambulance, I'll have to make sure to get my foot in the door and see if I can do that


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 21, 2014)

Rural Metro, PMT, and Southwest  are actually  all the same company.  Owned BY Rural Metro. AMR is supposed  to be  coming to Phoenix.  Unfortunately,  Rural Metro et al  does not do ride alongs.  You will  have to go one a fire ride.


----------

